

Annual Income And Happiness: The ’75000 USD’ Tipping Point - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/11/annual-income-and-happiness-the-75000-usd-tipping-point/

======
sturadnidge
>"Assuming that the survey was a representative sample (we do not know if it
was) – the number should still hold."

I can only assume this is a parody site. No statistician would make a comment
like this seriously.

